# HELP LIQUID LATEX IN THE CARPET



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I haven't had this experience but saw this post thread that might help you. Good luck.



https://diy.stackexchange.com/questions/18776/how-do-i-remove-dried-latex-paint-from-carpet


----------



## sharkygal (Sep 23, 2015)

I know this is like a thousand years too late, but I just successfully used Goof Off (the professional strength variety) to remove a LITERAL YEAR OLD liquid latex spill from both carpet and my precious shark throw rug. Zero fiber damage, zero dye removal. I'm dumbfounded with amazement.


----------



## cinderflower (Nov 6, 2021)

sharkygal said:


> I know this is like a thousand years too late, but I just successfully used Goof Off (the professional strength variety) to remove a LITERAL YEAR OLD liquid latex spill from both carpet and my precious shark throw rug. Zero fiber damage, zero dye removal. I'm dumbfounded with amazement.


not too late for me lol. a friend spilled it on my carpet right before halloween and rubbing alcohol isn't working.


----------



## Shouldadone (Oct 14, 2021)

If you can work up underneath the carpet fibers you can try to separate and dehydrate with original Son of a Gun auto protector.


----------

